# Anti-Diabetes Med and Thyroid Cancer?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG!!

http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/bsc/dom/2012/00000014/00000003/art00002

Do antidiabetic medications play a specific role in differentiated thyroid cancer compared to other cancer types?

Of course you have to pay for all the good stuff! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Does this mean I can blame my husband's diabetes for my thyroid cancer? I KNEW it was all his fault!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Does this mean I can blame my husband's diabetes for my thyroid cancer? I KNEW it was all his fault!


You are on a real roll today, G.F.. A real funny bunny, aren't you?

Love it. Happy and funny is good.









*The picture of innocence!*


----------

